# Work photos



## ianclapham

Just a couple to start of with uploaded from iPhone app


----------



## ianclapham

we have fernco access points over here 








video link here
http://www.flexseal.co.uk/productpage.php?ID=19

do you guys have this product? i suppose you have cleanouts pre installed?

we use these to access sealed 4 inch pipes for jetting or cctv etc


----------



## Protech

Wut is dat black ting?



ianclapham said:


> we have fernco access points over here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video link here
> http://www.flexseal.co.uk/productpage.php?ID=19
> 
> do you guys have this product? i suppose you have cleanouts pre installed?
> 
> we use these to access sealed 4 inch pipes for jetting or cctv etc


----------



## AssTyme

Protech said:


> Wut is dat black ting?




*It's a Fernco Access Point.
*

*"The Fernco Access Point is a brand new and exciting addition 
to the Fernco Pipe Doctor range."*


----------



## AssTyme

They are only available in the UK


----------



## Protech

That looks mighty illegal stateside.


----------



## ChrisConnor

I guess that's some sort of cleanout. The 2.25 inch plug won't let you get a full sized cutter in the drain. :no:


----------



## ianclapham

ChrisConnor said:


> I guess that's some sort of cleanout. The 2.25 inch plug won't let you get a full sized cutter in the drain. :no:


yes its a cleanout for when the is no access to pipe due to manholes/inspection chambers being buried, its big enough for jetting with a 1/2" hose and cctv, my cctv camera head is 1 1/2" diameter.


----------



## ianclapham

i had a nice root job today, protruding from a water closet junction into a clay 4" mainline

cctv image









this is the location of the dig at a depth of only 2'.


----------



## Nayman's Drain

So what I gather from these posts.......................This is NOT available in North America?
They would be handy in about 30% of homes I service.


----------



## Protech

It would be an obstruction of flow.



Nayman's Drain said:


> So what I gather from these posts.......................This is NOT available in North America?
> They would be handy in about 30% of homes I service.


----------



## ianclapham

It is not an obstruction of flow, the inside of the access point is curved to the shape of the pipe and is virtually flush fitting.


----------



## gitnerdun

It looks a little too DIY for me. I'd cut in a Cleanout.


----------



## ianclapham

gitnerdun said:


> It looks a little too DIY for me. I'd cut in a Cleanout.


It's made for emergency access to pipe to unclog/cctv if a larger hole is needed that can be done at a later date


----------



## breid1903

i like it but what do i know? breid................:rockon:


----------



## ianclapham

I have just been called to a frozen food store, blocked toilets and sinks on first floor, suspended PVC into ci in ceiling space, no access into system downstream, only access is a cleanout at start of run. 
So I found a big bin, a length of 4" PVC, a plastic bag and some duck tape. 

As you can see I used the pipe and bag to drain off the system then jet thru hole in bag into line, excess jetting water will go into bin. 
Is this how you guys do this type of job?


----------



## gitnerdun

Very clever.:thumbup: I'm not sure what I would do. Maybe look downstream and jet up. Must be a big place if you can't gain access downstream.


----------



## ianclapham

gitnerdun said:


> Very clever.:thumbup: I'm not sure what I would do. Maybe look downstream and jet up.


Downstream goes through a substation and into a 6" tee then down into ground to a bend then 100' to sewer!
Poor design. 


----------



## RealLivePlumber

Ida pulled a toilet above to get it open. 

Whats with that 4x4x2x2 fitting on its side? I think they call that a "special stack fitting" in our code book. I have never seen/used one. It is used for stack venting.


----------



## ianclapham

RealLivePlumber said:


> Ida pulled a toilet above to get it open.
> 
> Whats with that 4x4x2x2 fitting on its side? I think they call that a "special stack fitting" in our code book. I have never seen/used one. It is used for stack venting.


Couldn't pull toilet, too many bends to clog and jetting water would gave flooded first floor. 

The fitting on it's side is the wrong fitting for this application, it's used to turn the suspended line 90 degrees to the left with a cleanout on the outside of the tee, it should be a bend with a cleanout on the outside of the bend. 
The fitting shown 'tee' should be used in a vertical application with a vent above.


----------



## gitnerdun

OK, how about we pull toilet, cable from flange, camera, then jet (if needed).

I got nothin' after that.


----------



## ianclapham

gitnerdun said:


> OK, how about we pull toilet, cable from flange, camera, then jet (if needed).
> 
> I got nothin' after that.


Yes certainly could use a cable but we don't use them, the cables I use a 3' sections tapered to screw into eachother, 1/2" and 3/4" diameter, we jet most drains.


----------



## ianclapham

*bad yard overflow*

i had a bad yard overflow a month ago
before









after


----------



## ianclapham

*clog in line*

















The clog was caused by no fall (pitch?)
The manhole is built on soft sand and subsided over 40 years.


----------



## ianclapham

*wet wipe clog*

















This clog was caused by wet wipes.


----------



## ianclapham

*Fat in pumped main*

























2 1/2" MDPE rising main from a pump chamber of a chinese restaurant blocked, so had to cut pipe and jet line to clear.
I used my jet pump in top picture to empty excavation.


----------



## OldSchool

With all these great pictures you are starting to make me hungry


----------



## ianclapham

OldSchool said:


> With all these great pictures you are starting to make me hungry


ha ha :thumbsup:
What about a McDonalds Happy Meal?
This toy might get your tummy rumbling!!!


----------



## OldSchool

:laughing::laughing:

Just scroll down and suprise 

Almost lost my lunch


----------



## Lifer

Seems you are definitely not afraid to get your hands dirty, I like the open top pipe clean out ideas seems like it wold make life a lot easier...


Lifer...


----------



## ranman

now thats a crappy toy


----------



## Proud Plumber

I appreciate you posting this. Really interesting to see the differences. 

I admit it!! I like the Fern Co clean out. I don't care who it offends.


----------



## Tommy plumber

Now I know why Ian jets everything. In Britain without a clean out, the UK plumbers have to open a 2 ft wide by 3 ft long metal man hole. When sewer isn't draining, how does the plumber know where the heck to stick the cable? In UK you basically have a cesspool when the cover is opened. Hence the jetter gets things moving easier with a jetter.

Pictures by the way look great, we yanks love to see plumbing pics from Europe.


----------



## ianclapham

Tommy plumber said:


> Now I know why Ian jets everything. In Britain without a clean out, the UK plumbers have to open a 2 ft wide by 3 ft long metal man hole. When sewer isn't draining, how does the plumber know where the heck to stick the cable? In UK you basically have a cesspool when the cover is opened. Hence the jetter gets things moving easier with a jetter.
> 
> Pictures by the way look great, we yanks love to see plumbing pics from Europe.


Yes tommy you hit the nail on the head that's exactly right 


----------



## ianclapham

this is my 'bread and butter' jobs

Typical blocked manhole located within a boundary of a residential home.

















At the base of this manhole you will see 2 pipes, the top pipe is rodding access for the interceptor trap below, 









The top pipe should have a cap to prevent four odour from entering the homeowners drains from the city sewer.


----------



## ianclapham

Tommy plumber said:


> Now I know why Ian jets everything. In Britain without a clean out, the UK plumbers have to open a 2 ft wide by 3 ft long metal man hole. When sewer isn't draining, how does the plumber know where the heck to stick the cable? In UK you basically have a cesspool when the cover is opened. Hence the jetter gets things moving easier with a jetter.
> 
> Pictures by the way look great, we yanks love to see plumbing pics from Europe.


----------



## AssTyme

I sure am glad I don't have to deal with shizt like that :laughing:


----------



## ianclapham

*deformed orangeburg (pitch fibre)*


----------



## Protech

What is the internal diameter of that toilet spigot? My British clients tell me that American toilets backup much easier than those in the UK.





ianclapham said:


> ha ha :thumbsup:
> What about a McDonalds Happy Meal?
> This toy might get your tummy rumbling!!!


----------



## Tommy plumber

Now that you mention it Protech, that horn does look bigger than ours.


----------



## Tommy plumber

I also like the fecal matter close-up around the happy meal toy...


----------



## ianclapham

Protech said:


> What is the internal diameter of that toilet spigot? My British clients tell me that American toilets backup much easier than those in the UK.


Spigot is 3 3/4".


----------



## Protech

Ya, that's a whole lot bigger than ours are. No wonder they don't clog up as easy.



ianclapham said:


> Spigot is 3 3/4".


----------



## ianclapham

i had a bath tub clog today, it was on a first floor and the pipe was hidden behind tiles, so i got my ladder and found the pipe as it came out from wall, the pipe looked a funny shape so i tugged at it a little and it fell apart and i found this..

















it looks like 1 1/2" black alkathene water pipe that has been heated up to soften then one end compressed to fit into the other end!!! i have never seen anything like this!!

The clog was easy to clear, hair!!


----------



## Titan Plumbing

You guys and your funny piping..............:laughing:


----------



## greenscoutII

Titan Plumbing said:


> You guys and your funny piping..............:laughing:


I know, I'm fascinated by his plumbing pics. Not only is it different than what we do here, it is almost like the English applied an entirely different logic to the design of their DWV systems to begin with.

If I ever get the chance, I'd love to plumb over there for a year or so.


----------



## Titan Plumbing

greenscoutII said:


> I know, I'm fascinated by his plumbing pics. Not only is it different than what we do here, it is almost like the English applied an entirely different logic to the design of their DWV systems to begin with.
> 
> If I ever get the chance, I'd love to plumb over there for a year or so.


I agree, I'm learning a lot and to think it's from a web forum...LOL


----------



## Redwood

Just wait til you learn about their water supply systems in a home....:laughing:
Cisterns and power showers....:whistling2:


----------



## Titan Plumbing

I've heard about those "power showers"


----------



## Protech

I was told that the water pressure there is piss poor by an old Irish plumber.



Redwood said:


> Just wait til you learn about their water supply systems in a home....:laughing:
> Cisterns and power showers....:whistling2:


----------



## 504Plumber

I think I found my favorite thread in this whole forum, no one appreciate my poop pics posted on facebook. This was a couple weeks ago, all pulled out of a 4" sewer. An answer the question, are wet wipes flushable?


----------



## Redwood

Protech said:


> I was told that the water pressure there is piss poor by an old Irish plumber.


Here's why...
and a couple of ways they get around it...


----------



## Nayman's Drain

Redwood, are you on the same page as the rest of us?
hehehe


----------



## Spiderpheonix

What is the mains pressure over in America?


----------



## greenscoutII

Spiderpheonix said:


> What is the mains pressure over in America?


 
America is a big place. Really depends on where you are.

In southern Colorado, where I'm from, it's not unusual to have street pressure in excess of 120 lbs. Other places like Fountain Colorado, sometimes you're lucky to get 50. All depends.


----------



## Nayman's Drain

Same in Canada.
average where I live is between 45 & 70, depending on the town, how high the water tower is, etc.


----------



## ianclapham

I had a urinal clog today, the bowl is on brackets onto a tiled wall with a flexible 1 1/2" wastepipe.

As you can see there is poor access to say the least.


----------



## ianclapham




----------



## OldSchool

You must be busy 

half of those pictures would never pass code here


----------



## ianclapham

OldSchool said:


> You must be busy
> 
> half of those pictures would never pass code here


oh yes :thumbsup:


----------



## ianclapham

*Recent photos*

collapsed buchan trap​


----------



## ianclapham

*Recent photos*

second chamber on septic tank found under garden​


























SECOND CHAMBER HIDDEN FOR AT LEAST 55 YEARS!!!!, NEVER EMPTIED. THE CAST IRON SQUARE BOX IS THE ACCESS INTO THE CHAMBER, SEIZED SOLID. THE CHAMBERS DID NOT HAVE 'H' PIPES EITHER​


----------



## ianclapham

*Recent photos*

roots and buried manhole!!​


----------



## ianclapham

multiple fractures and drain rod stuck in line​



































MY RED ROD WITH TRACER FITTED​


----------



## ianclapham

*Recent photos*

ROOT MASS​


----------



## ianclapham

*Recent photos*

MORE FRIKIN ROOTS!!!​


----------



## ianclapham

i will upload some more soon


----------



## user2090

Hey keep up with the pics, I love em. Not sure about the septic tank pics right after eating. 

Just kidding. A true drain cleaner, or plumber drain cleaner can eat while looking at the tank.


----------



## ianclapham

Indie said:


> Hey keep up with the pics, I love em. Not sure about the septic tank pics right after eating.
> 
> Just kidding. A true drain cleaner, or plumber drain cleaner can eat while looking at the tank.


glad you like them lol


----------



## Plumber patt

ianclapham said:


> glad you like them lol


A true plumber/drain cleaner can eat while in the tank lol!!


----------



## ianclapham

Plumber patt said:


> A true plumber/drain cleaner can eat while in the tank lol!!


that is very true, not my style tho!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Plumber patt

Definitely not ideal, but sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do lol


----------



## Nayman's Drain

Plumber patt said:


> Definitely not ideal, but sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do lol


LMFAO:laughing:
A TRUE plumber can eat his lunch while sitting on the edge of a tank.

BTW, Ian, do you ever use a Drain-King to unclog non-root stoppages?


----------



## ianclapham

Nayman's Drain said:


> BTW, Ian, do you ever use a Drain-King to unclog non-root stoppages?


Yes I have one that does 1 1/4 to 3"
Very good tool as long as you block the vents first!!! 


----------



## Nayman's Drain

ianclapham said:


> Yes I have one that does 1 1/4 to 3"
> Very good tool as long as you block the vents first!!! 


I have 4.
1" to 2"
1 1/2 to 3
3 to 6
4 to 8

I generally put them onto a gardenhose and stuff them down as far as I can get them.
No need to block vents


----------



## ianclapham

Nayman's Drain said:


> I have 4.
> 1" to 2"
> 1 1/2 to 3
> 3 to 6
> 4 to 8
> 
> I generally put them onto a gardenhose and stuff them down as far as I can get them.
> No need to block vents


I used to put mine down as far as it would go but it got stuck once so I put it in enough to expand. 

The vents here can be quite a way downstream so a nightmare sometimes.


----------



## easttexasplumb

ianclapham said:


> ROOT MASS​


That looks alot like the plumbing in east Texas, that would be considered a clean out here :blink:


----------



## ianclapham

British plumbing at it's very worst!!!!!!!


----------



## ianclapham

More bad plumbing from a Burger King!!


----------



## SlickRick

A bit redundant on the water line.


----------



## ianclapham

One from today


----------



## ianclapham

some more from today, a busy day for me

before and after


----------



## ianclapham

another fatty manhole 










sanitary products in this one


----------



## Will

marcey! :laughing:


----------



## ranman

thats just nasty


----------



## Nayman's Drain

ranman said:


> thats just nasty


Why?
It's just that Ian's are out in the open where he can see it, & ours are buried so we have to go digging(rooting, augering, etc.):laughing:


----------



## Redwood

It looks just like what the city jetting crews see everyday...

Only their manholes are usually round....


----------



## Ballcock

Sometimes jetting can cause more damage than cabling first! Hey I'm about to flood your store? Is that ok? 
Very creative I'll give you that, charge them $1500 and install proper cleanout


----------



## SlickRick

Ballcock said:


> Sometimes jetting can cause more damage than cabling first! Hey I'm about to flood your store? Is that ok?
> Very creative I'll give you that, charge them $1500 and install proper cleanout


 
An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## 504Plumber

Ballcock said:


> Sometimes jetting can cause more damage than cabling first! Hey I'm about to flood your store? Is that ok?
> Very creative I'll give you that, charge them $1500 and install proper cleanout


Lol what?


----------



## Redwood

Ballcock said:


> Sometimes jetting can cause more damage than cabling first! Hey I'm about to flood your store? Is that ok?
> Very creative I'll give you that, charge them $1500 and install proper cleanout


Hi Rambo! :laughing:

Bored on the short bus?


----------



## SlickRick

strange ip address fo sho


----------



## xyleman

ianclapham said:


> another fatty manhole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sanitary products in this one


 love all these pics appears that you have good acsess to alot of sewer systems, usually 4" line co or on new stuff 4x8 at property line here


----------



## ianclapham

Ballcock said:


> Sometimes jetting can cause more damage than cabling first! Hey I'm about to flood your store? Is that ok?
> Very creative I'll give you that, charge them $1500 and install proper cleanout


Your talking out of your arse! If any pipe is damaged jetting or cabling will damage it. 

Why will I be flooding anywhere???? Vac before jet if from upstream manhole. 

I would prefer to cleanup from overflowed manhole/cleanout outside in a yard then in side a basement, so manholes are proper cleanouts. 


----------



## Nayman's Drain

I SO agree. Some days, I feel sorry for the people I service when their basement is 2 or 3 inches deep in S***.
Ian, does every house have a manhole like that?

If they did, it would make jetting so much easier.


----------



## ianclapham

Nayman's Drain said:


> I SO agree. Some days, I feel sorry for the people I service when their basement is 2 or 3 inches deep in S***.
> Ian, does every house have a manhole like that?
> 
> If they did, it would make jetting so much easier.


it depends on the age and type of property really, but generally since 1960's properties have manholes/inspection chambers.

Sometimes, like today's second job i jetted from a manhole close to the house downstream towards the city main and my jet entered another chamber that was buried, it had been for 50 years+, so out with the camera and tracer and dug it up to find roots from a cherry tree inside the chamber.

Most houses have the grey water discharging outside into a 'gully pot'

















so when a clog occurs in a chamber or between the chamber and the city main the sewerage escapes from one of these outside 'gullies'.

that makes cleanups a whole lot easier.

I hope this makes sense


----------



## easttexasplumb

This is what I did today.


----------



## SlickRick

You need some bigger tub box's. Are you scared?


----------



## easttexasplumb

SlickRick said:


> You need some bigger tub box's. Are you scared?


They are a little big I actually forgot about tub boxes.I just used the box the fittings were in, and went and got another one at a gas station. I was going to cut it down but I did not have much tape left. Been so long since I done new construction took me 5 hours to rough that in, hand digging. I will pour concrete back when the tub is set and walls are up.


----------



## SlickRick

It dosen't matter, I was just giving you a hard time.


----------



## ianclapham

I THINK THIS LINE MAY BE COLLAPSED DUE TO THE AMOUNT OF STONE I JETTED OUT!


----------



## ianclapham

THIS LINE BETWEEN MANHOLES IS 15 FOOT LONG, 4" PVC AND IS TOTALLY FLAT


----------

